# Voyager 2 encounters a deep space wormhole



## Ernest Scribbler

Using Trimble Sketchup, Serif DrawPlus X5 and The Kerkythea Render engine I put together this imagined view of the Voyager 2 spacecraft encountering a deep space wormhole.... And things start to distort.

Credit to 'Brady' for the Voyager 3D model I used from the Trimble 3D Warehouse.


----------



## Jeff

I looked at this for 2 minutes and 2 hours went by. love it es


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Well Jeff, what can I say, I'm chuffed that it had that mesmerizing effect on you. Thanks very much, it makes all the time on it so worthwhile and spurs me on to do better. There is a 'pre-warped' version in my digital album and I'm glad I sat there staring at it before thinking how to give this view an extra 'wow', so ending up as it now.

And thanks again Chanda for your additional comment here on the thread!


----------

